# sshuttle not tunneling correctly



## Israel (Apr 29, 2022)

So, I've used sshuttle on other platforms, but never got it to work right with BSD. For example, I try to connect to a remote server like this:

`sshuttle --dns -vvr user@185.x.x.x -x 127.0.0.1 0/0`

Since my server's ip here starts with 185, I should now show that ip address to the world. However, I'm still getting back the ip of my location:

`$ curl -4 canhazip.com
67.x.x.x`

I've seen different distros need different command-line arguments for sshuttle to work properly. I just wanted to confirm that wasn't the case before contacting the package maintainer.

Thanks


----------

